# Any tricks for dissolving non-spray grade ammonium sulfate in water?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I have some generic 50 lb bags of ammonium sulfate that are not spray grade. There are little pebbles in there and other stuff. I can easily strain out the debris so I'm not worried about that. More importantly, it doesn't really dissolve. I've tried a drill-based mixer, hot water, and vigorous shaking for a couple of minutes in a gallon jug that's half full with water. Nothing seems to work. Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I leave it 30min or so to dissolve. I prep the water before mowing, mow and it is dissolved when I'm done mowing.


----------



## SixString (Mar 2, 2018)

You can also get the water really hot (boil it on stove). Just let it cool down before spraying. Learned that the hard way like a buffoon.

Couple mixing basics. Start with a third of your water. Add a third of your chemical. Agitate completely. The mixers attached to drills are great. I also dump at least time back and forth between a couple 5 gallon buckets. Then add another third of water and repeat agitation process. Keep going in small bits until you have your complete mix. And then, still dump it in a new bucket to see how much unmixed residue you have. Taking the extra time to mix completely will save you hours unclogging sprayers.


----------



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

According to a bit of quick research, (NH4)2SO4 is very soluble in water (70.6 g/100 g water at 0°C; 103.8 g/100 g water at 100°C[nih.gov]). That translates to something a bit over 6 lbs/gal at room temperature. If it doesn't dissolve, it's not Ammonium Sulfate.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Spray grade ammonium sulfate is around 11 bucks for 50 lb. at the coop. 
I know what I would do. :mrgreen:

Use the type you have meant to be spread for spreading.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I've only mixed smaller masses of AMS, added to herbicides or for very low rate fert. In warm water, it dissolves pretty well just by shaking. There is some black gravel or something that never dissolves, though.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Ylli said:


> According to a bit of quick research, (NH4)2SO4 is very soluble in water (70.6 g/100 g water at 0°C; 103.8 g/100 g water at 100°C[nih.gov]). That translates to something a bit over 6 lbs/gal at room temperature. If it doesn't dissolve, it's not Ammonium Sulfate.


I've never heard these specific details. But this is exactly the general consensus of what I've always been told about ammonium sulfate. Possibly the difference between spray grade and not spray grade is the purity? I wonder if the specs on the OP's bag read "99% ammonium sulfate" or something along those lines?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Drewmey said:


> I wonder if the specs on the OP's bag read "99% ammonium sulfate" or something along those lines?


Nah, it's a noname brand from a feed store near me. It doesn't even say ammonium sulfate, just 21-0-0 and "contents: 21% nitrogen, 24% sulfur".


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Spray grade is normally a smaller product (almost a powder). The smaller product gives it a higher total surface area, so there is more water to product contact area and it dissolves faster.


----------

